# Say Happy Birthday!



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

To Truffles and Emma on their 5th Birthday!! These two fabulous girls have graced my life and have brought me such a joy! Thanks to Stacy at Bellarata for breeding the most perfect girls ever!! And then for letting them come and live with me!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You are blessed Pam

Happy Birthday to beautiful girls, Emma and Truufles


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday pretty girls!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*Happy Birthday to two precious, beautiful girls! Wishing your furbabies many more healthy & happy birthdays to come! *arty:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh how I love these two!! They represent everything that make this breed so awesome. Happy Birthday Girls!!!! And Pam, thank you for giving them such a great home! It took a few years for you to acquire the matching set but I know they are sure glad you did!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacey you just gave Pam the best gift, the pictures of the girls at their birth, wow Pam how awesome to have both girls and to have the pictures. They look like twins


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:tender:Happy 5th Birthday to beautiful Truffles and Emma!!:tender:

Pam, you are so lucky that Stacey gave you pictures of Truffles and Emma as newborns ... how beautiful and thoughtful of her.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> You are blessed Pam
> 
> Happy Birthday to beautiful girls, Emma and Truufles


*I do feel blessed with these two girls Paula! They are so much fun!*


bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh how I love these two!! They represent everything that make this breed so awesome. Happy Birthday Girls!!!! And Pam, thank you for giving them such a great home! It took a few years for you to acquire the matching set but I know they are sure glad you did!


*It did take me a while, but I was in love with the two of them from the moment I set eyes on them! I was supposed to take Emma at first, but got miss hot stuff Truffles. Emma had to do her show girl job, but now that she is retired she is loving life here with her sister. All spoiled and loved!*


Matilda's mommy said:


> Stacey you just gave Pam the best gift, the pictures of the girls at their birth, wow Pam how awesome to have both girls and to have the pictures. They look like twins


*Paula, Mike can't tell them apart now that Emma's coat has grown a bit. They are too stinkin cute!*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub:Happu birthday sweet angels.:wub::wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :tender:Happy 5th Birthday to beautiful Truffles and Emma!!:tender:
> 
> Pam, you are so lucky that Stacey gave you pictures of Truffles and Emma as newborns ... how beautiful and thoughtful of her.


Marie! That is the benefit of having a long term relationship with your breeder! She had these girls for the first part of their lives so I never feel left out of those times! I still call Stacy "first mommy" when we visit!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy birthday to two amazing little girls :cheer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TRUFFLES AND EMMA:cheer: Two wuch beautiful fun girls. Pam, you're very lucky!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

They are both just stunning!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY girls! :- )


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pam, Happy Birthday to your two perfect girls! They're beautiful!!
It doesn't seem possible that they are 5! Time is going way to fast!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy Bithday Truffles and Emma, so hard to believe that they 5! I bet it's double the trouble now that you have Emma unless Emma is the innocent bystander and let's Truffles get into trouble all by herself...either way I know you wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

What a blessing they are these pretty girls. You are very lucky to have such friendship w/your girls 1st mommy! Happy birthday and wishing many many happy joy filled years girls!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow such beautiful girls Happy Birthday. Pam you are so fortunate to have these two.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Emma and Truffles!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Happy birthday to two beautiful girls!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Emma and Truffles!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!
Cute pics. I really love the free shipping.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMA AND TRUFFLES! WHAT BEAUTIFUL GIRLS YOU ARE!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy 5th Birthday to two beautiful girls. Hope you have a day full of wonderful treats.

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor

Pam, you are so lucky to have twins and they are so lucky to have you for their mommy.:thumbsup:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday little pretty girls.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday to the most beautiful sisters!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Happy 5th Birthday to two Beautiful Girls, Truffles and Emma:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili: Hope your Mommy spoiled you rotten for your birthday!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday girls!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy 5th Birthday, Truffles and Emma!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday they are beautiful.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

arty:Happy Birthday to Truffles and Emma artytime:






*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

artytime:arty::cheer:Happy Birthday !


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What a perfect pair! Happy Birthday Emma & Truffles


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday to two of the most beautiful little girls that I've had the pleasure to meet! Tell Mommy that you deserve extra treats just for being adorable!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Truffles and Emma!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy, happy, Birthday girls!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday you 2 stunners, you. Give Mommy my love.
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Truffles and Emma, two beautiful babies!

I too had a Truffles, my very first Maltese, she was such a precious little girl; I miss her so very much.

....................wishing you many more wonderful birthdays...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh thank you to everyone for all of the lovely comments! I do feel like a very lucky person to have three lovely malts in my life! They have brought me such happiness and laughter and great friendships! Life with a Maltese is simply the best!!


----------

